# nosler bullets



## mhat60 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anybody have any trouble with the length on their nosler bullets? I've got a new box of 30 caliber/168 grain custom competition bullets that very as much as 0.020 in OAL, and that's out of the first twenty I pulled from the box. I haven't been using a comparator, I guess this is a good time to start.


----------

